
8 Exonerated Prisoners on Their First Week on the Outside - 2a0c40
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/09/8-exonerated-prisoners-first-week-outside.html
======
cgearhart
Fascinating read, and incredibly sad. It makes me wonder how many more of the
millions we have incarcerated were wrongly convicted -- and why we never
really hear about proposed changes to the criminal justice system to avoid
that outcome in the first place.

------
vijayr
167 years lost between the 8 men. I don't even know where to begin. Deep
respect to the innocence project

------
dsfsdfd
Tip of the iceberg. Beyond a shadow of a doubt my ass.

------
tunesmith
It's just so unbelievably sad.

